# Widest tire on New master 30th?



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

What's the widest tire that will fit on a 30th Anniversary Colonago Master?


----------



## dfischer1 (May 4, 2008)

Bikephelps said:


> What's the widest tire that will fit on a 30th Anniversary Colonago Master?


Bump to 2014. I would like to know this too. I can't see a 27 fitting through the fork, but I would like to know if anyone has tried.

Thanks!


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

I ride 25mm Continental on Velocity A23mm rims that make the tire wider. I haven't tried anything wider.


----------



## bdx1366 (Jan 29, 2004)

just put some 25mm on a c40 bstay , just enough clearance. anything bigger suspect would be an issue


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm running 26, 700c, Compass Bicycles: 700C Tires with no problem. Plenty of clearance. Maybe you could borrow a 28 and see if it fits.


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

Tried 28mm Continental Gatorskins (my single speed tires) & they barely fit. I definitely wouldn't ride or recommend riding tires that close to the frame. Hope that helps.


----------

